# loctite for brass CO2 fittings



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't seem to find any pipe dope. Can I use "loctite thread locker blue 242" instead ? It says it's "removable" on the label.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

It will work and some people do it but it might be harder to break apart. If you can't find pipe dope, you aren't looking hard enough. It's very easy to find. You'll find it at any hardware store or plumbing supply with the the galvanized and black pipes. Teflon tape will be there too. I use Teflon tape over pipe dope every time.

Don't go looking for a product called pipe dope. That's just what people call it.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Just ask any hardware store for pipe dope or even better, teflon tape. 

I personally wouldn't use threadlocker as a sealant, especially on any small brass fittings like the 10/32" stuff that is so common on needle valves but if you really really can't find thread tape or dope then give it a try.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Teflon Tape.

I would be very careful about Loctite on Brass. When you eventually
want to dissemble there will be a very good chance you may round off a
corner on the brass nuts attempting to break the Loctite bond.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would also use teflon tape or pipe dope (you may find it is more accurately called pipe joint compound).


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

loctite blue is ok, seals and holds well. and it is easy to dissassemble, the one with trouble to disassemble is the loctite red.

regular teflon pipe dope seals, but don't hold, on large pipe is ok, because the fraction between the metal contact holds.
teflon tape seals, but don't hold, so on large pipe is ok as well, same reaon as pipe dope.

a 10ml tube of regular pipe dope or a roll of single density 520" of teflon tape is about $2 from any hardware store, but a bottle of 10ml loctite blue is about $20-$25, big difference in price and with a good reason.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

blink said:


> Just ask any hardware store for pipe dope or even better, teflon tape.
> 
> I personally wouldn't use threadlocker as a sealant, especially on any small brass fittings like the 10/32" stuff that is so common on needle valves but if you really really can't find thread tape or dope then give it a try.


 quite opposite, on 10-32 thread fittings, teflon tape stay out of the way, and pipe dope seals but the 10-32 fittings are weak to aganist torque, easy to come loose.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't want locktite. That is to keep bolts from vibrating loose and will it not seal fittings.

To seal fittings from pressure you want leak lock. It's the liquid teflon tape.

http://www.highsidechem.com/leaklock.html


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

OrangeSoda said:


> You don't want locktite. That is to keep bolts from vibrating loose and will it not seal fittings.
> 
> To seal fittings from pressure you want leak lock. It's the liquid teflon tape.
> 
> http://www.highsidechem.com/leaklock.html


 look into detail about loctite purple, blue, red, and the 500 series sealant, you might have different oppion...

the same question was asked not long ago
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194289&highlight=loctite+blue

the pro's answer.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2049649&postcount=12


----------



## OG_Plantmore (Dec 21, 2011)

^ that looks like good stuff. Have you used it? (the leak lock)


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> look into detail about loctite purple, blue, red, and the 500 series sealant, you might have different oppion...
> 
> the same question was asked not long ago
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=194289&highlight=loctite+blue
> ...



Hi, I am a pro. As in professional mechanic. For a living I work on 400 hZ 3 phase generators, air conditioning systems, 5000 psi hydraulic test sets and more for supporting aircraft. I've been at it for 14 years. 

The product shown is for ensuring bolts in high stress or high vibration areas do not work themselves loose. It is in no way designed to seal.

Edit: I looked at the link from the "pro". To be fair I have never used the locktite in "stick" form that he speaks of. I'm sure it would work as well, locktite has a lot of good products. I will however reiterate that the product the OP asked about is *not* a sealant.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

OG_Plantmore said:


> ^ that looks like good stuff. Have you used it? (the leak lock)



Yes, an extremely thin coat of it works magic.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

OrangeSoda said:


> Hi, I am a pro. As in professional mechanic. For a living I work on 400 hZ 3 phase generators, air conditioning systems, 5000 psi hydraulic test sets and more for supporting aircraft. I've been at it for 14 years.
> 
> The product shown is for ensuring bolts in high stress or high vibration areas do not work themselves loose. It is in no way designed to seal.
> 
> Edit: I looked at the link from the "pro". To be fair I have never used the locktite in "stick" form that he speaks of. I'm sure it would work as well, locktite has a lot of good products. I will however reiterate that the product the OP asked about is *not* a sealant.


good to know.
again, please check into detail about loctite blue on loctite official product description.
I used to take apart several clippard pneumatic circuit boards and other pneumatic fittings, on the connections were loctite, that was one of the reason I switched to loctite thread sealants. 
the 10-32 connections on clippard pneumatic board, actually connected with loctite red(not red or purple), not easy to take apart, ended up broke half of the fittings.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Bettatail said:


> good to know.
> again, please check into detail about loctite blue on loctite official product description.
> I used to take apart several clippard pneumatic circuit boards and other pneumatic fittings, on the connections were loctite, that was one of the reason I switched to loctite thread sealants.
> the 10-32 connections on clippard pneumatic board, actually connected with loctite red(not red or purple), not easy to take apart, ended up broke half of the fittings.


OK, I looked up that specific fitting. It is designed to seal at low torque values, and they recommend thread lock to ensure that the fitting does not wiggle loose. 
A quote from the clippard knowledge base on their site:

*Tightening #10-32 Fittings.* TIGHTEN WITH CARE. Often a “finger tight” connection between Clippard fittings with anaerobic sealant is all that is required. When using a gasket, most Clippard #10-32 threaded fittings require no more than 9 inch-pounds of torque to seal. We recommend that this force not be exceeded. Use wrench #11770 with a 1/4” and 5/16” open-end.

This is a specific type of fitting for a specific purpose. For your average NPT pipe thread fitting, a *sealant* is recommended.

I wonder what line in the blue thread lock compound product description has you confused into thinking it can seal?

Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is designed for the locking and sealing of threaded fasteners which require normal disassembly with standard hand tools. The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close fitting metal surfaces. It protects threads from rust and corrosion and prevents loosening from shock and vibration. Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is particularly suited for applications on less active substrates such as stainless steel and plated surfaces, where disassembly is required for servicing.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

OrangeSoda said:


> I wonder what line in the blue thread lock compound product description has you confused into thinking it can seal?
> 
> Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is designed for the locking and *sealing* of threaded fasteners which require normal disassembly with standard hand tools. The product cures when confined in the absence of air between close fitting metal surfaces. It protects threads from rust and corrosion and prevents loosening from shock and vibration. Loctite® Threadlocker Blue 242® is particularly suited for applications on less active substrates such as stainless steel and plated surfaces, where disassembly is required for servicing.


I shouldn't really poke my nose in here but erm, check the first line where I've bolded it. They do also specifically state that it is an anaerobic sealant in a couple places on their website.

I didn't realize it was viable for such a low torque fitting as the 10/32" stuff though, which is why I originally suggested not using it.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Jan 15, 2011)

blink said:


> check the first line where I've bolded it.



I concede that it says the word sealing. However, it you check the technical spec sheet, it gives no rating for pressure. This is because it is not designed to seal pressure.

The seal they refer to means keeping rain water and the like out of bolt mounting holes and out of the insides of nuts so that rust does not occur inside a load bearing connection. It is a safeguard against a potential point of failure.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I went out and bought a role of teflon tape and it worked like a charm, no leaks after doing the soapy water test.


----------

